# Cosmos



## Sisgroves (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my beautiful Betta boy, Cosmos that I got today. I hope to have some more better ones soon. I got him a gallon bowl and he is so much happier and more active than the pathetic cup they keep them in in the stores or even the smaller tank he was in while I cleaned the bigger tank :-D.




































The glare is bad on this one but it shows his colors well.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he is very pretty! a gallon should be fine, but if you can afford larger, there are 2.5g bowls at petsmart for $8.99! I would love to see a full shot of the bowl, from what I see so far ou have done a great job decorating! Thanks for rescuing the little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty betta! Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Very handsome fellow you have there!


----------



## Sisgroves (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you so much ^.^ Yea I eventually wanna put him in a bigger tank, he seems to be a little small still so far and I could only afford the tank from walmart when I went today because I had to get all the essentials too. I plan on getting a little more to decorate when I get a little more money. He needs someplace to hide and play in. Here's a picture of the entire tank...









btw, this was right after feeding, the excess food is cleaned out now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He IS little! Very nice bowl and plant!


----------



## Sisgroves (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks  I added a little glass candleholder, cleaned thoroughly of course, to see if he takes to that at all. Right now he seems to be relaxing near the top of the plant. Bedtime for him it seems as well as me. Thank you for being so friendly ^.^ Ill keep updates on him. I'm hoping a new better home than walmart will brighten him up some too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have glass votives for mine too but they don't seem to use them much. One of mine likes to lay on top of his plant.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I love his colors.  That's a cool idea about glass votives. My plant is really thick and Darcy likes sitting in it. I guess he feels safe or something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, mine don't seem to like their votives.  But I have one betta that loves his plant. He sits on top of it at night.


----------



## Sisgroves (Mar 27, 2009)

Cosmos seems to be taking to his plant as well. I wanna get him a thicker one, but he was sitting on the one he has the couple times I woke up last night and looked. He makes me smile ^.^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll wrap themselves right around your heart. lol They have such great personalities.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

looks great! You have such a pretty betta! Just a heads up they have 10g tanks at petco for only $11! I have the same gravel that you do in my 2.5g! Your betta is so cute and little!


----------



## Sisgroves (Mar 27, 2009)

They really do. At night when I have my desk lamp on I think he sees his reflection in the side and fans out his tail and face to try and look scary. Anytime the camera comes out he seems to hide behind the plant. He actually did go into the votive a few times now. The first time scared him cause he tried to go out the back and couldn't find the way out.

Hmm. I'm not sure I have a Petco around me. There is a Petsmart about 35 minutes away, but I'm not sure about a Petco. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Petsmart within walking distance of my house. Most of my bettas have come from there. Petco has halfmoons but I don't have a Petco near me.


----------



## Sisgroves (Mar 27, 2009)

I never knew how active and fun bettas were before cause I had only seen them in the tiny tanks, but I love just watching him flitting around the tank and through the plants.

He eats next to nothing cause hes so small. I put two in twice a day at first and he only ate 2 for the day. 

I love watching him going to the top and getting air and blowing bubbles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe start out feeding him 2-3 pellets a day, then increase it to 2 pellets twice a day.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

when mine don't eat they get some bloodworms! hmmm I think petsmart might be more expensive, but I'm not sure... I haven't been there in a while..... Anyway, a larger tank would def be worth a little drive! You can go to petco.com and look up where the closest one is..


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful fish! 

One thing that you really NEED no matter what size the tank is a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and low/unsteady temperatures can kill them although they are hardy so it may take a while. You'll probably notice that he is even more active and will let his fins flow more freely once you get him a heater. You can use a 25 watt adjustable one on anything from 2.5 to 5.5 gallon tanks. I love the visi-therm stealth or deluxe models and because they are so accurate you could probably use one on your 1 gallon until you can upgrade - just keep a close eye on it.

Have fun and good luck with him


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

The petsmart is Eugene, 70 miles away but close to petco, has the 10 gallon tanks for like $12- $15. Omg, but i was at walmart, the lid for the tanks? they wanted $20 a piece! without the tank! and and the plain 10 gallon tanks are pretty inexpensive there as well


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice!


----------

